# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  which mod to contact re membership details

## rambo-6mmrem

I have a fourm member I need to get hold of urgently he hasn't been online for a fair bit so pm's are not working out so need an email or something
cheers in advance

----------


## gimp

We probably can't do that ethically/legally.

----------


## mikee

> We probably can't do that ethically/legally.


Agreed but maybe you could pass the message on?

----------


## Munsey

Put there user name up someone will no them ? And pass message on . As long as it's not a name and shame campaign . We could do without that again

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Put there user name up someone will no them ? And pass message on . As long as it's not a name and shame campaign . We could do without that again


nah defiantly not one of them this one has been very good to deal with

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

have got hold of him cheers

----------

